
Ask HN: Which adblocker do you use and why? - executesorder66
I use uBlock Origin, because it has never failed me, and it uses less resources than other adblockers.
======
CyberFonic
I use Opera browser with it's built-in ad-block feature to browse most sites.
But I use Chrome for Gmail and web apps.

Never researched the issue, so I don't even know if Opera is considered to be
particularly good. It shows 10-30 blocked ads on the average site. I
particularly dislike auto-playing video ads.

Would be interested to see comments by HNers who have done some research into
ad-blockers.

------
tonylemesmer
uBlock origin - both on firefox desktop and firefox mobile.

